# cydia crash / how to remove manualy / how to restore iphone with out a backup



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi I'v been playing around with cydia and I download Web(something) app and installed it , restarted, and it crashed on me . i tried to uninstall in cydia and it also crashed on me(i click the icon and it closes on me, stays in the ribbon but doesn't do anything) I Don't have a backup to restore from. I tired to uninstall the app manually and by deliteying the file from application folder , I restarted the phone and now cydia is crashing on me. I tried to jailbreak the phone again but it did not work. I tried to reset the iphone from the iphone setting but the phone seems to get stuck,( i read that it's because cydia is the problem/ installed). Does anyone know how to manualy uninstall cydia manualy , or how to restore iphone without a backup.
Iphone 4
16 gb
iosx 6.01


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

I will take any sugestion ? the iphone / ios works as it should but cydia is messed up and I need a tethering app to work.


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

I just remembered the original app that crashed was WinterBoard.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Winterboard is what allows you to theme your phone amongst other things. If something went wrong there you will have difficult time fixing your springboard.

If you plug your iPhone into iTunes you can make a "Backup" it will only backup the approved stuff, not the Jailbroken stuff.

Then you can restore the phone... which will remove the jailbreak and cydia.


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

Dude, u r the ****, Period. I updated and restored to ios 6.12 and everything seems to work fine. I cant believe i almost bricked my phone. Once again ur the men !!!!!!

p.s. i already backed up my phone in icoud and on my pc. ur a god!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

